# Webspace für Freeware?



## athlon (28. Juni 2004)

Gibt es so etwas wie Sourceforge.net auch für Freeware? (closed-source)
Ich suche nämlich webspace über den ich meine sinnlosen Freeware tools wie "hallo welt" &co *scherz* verbrieten kann.

Gibt das da irgendwas?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Stellt dir dein Dial-Up-Provider nicht ein bisschen Webspace zur Verfügung?


----------



## athlon (28. Juni 2004)

schön wär's aberf ich hab dsl....
und alles was man als "Free-Webspace" findet verbietet Downloads...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von athlon _
> *schön wär's aberf ich hab dsl....
> *


Und? Zum Beispiel Ewetel und T-Online bieten auch DSL-Kunden Webspace.


----------



## athlon (28. Juni 2004)

also in meinem Tarif ist kein webspace enhalten...


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Und? Zum Beispiel Ewetel und T-Online bieten auch DSL-Kunden Webspace. *



Nur noch gegen Bares 

Und da kann man sich ja gleich richtigen Webspace bei Dir zulegen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> Nur noch gegen Bares


Echt? 



> Und da kann man sich ja gleich richtigen Webspace bei Dir zulegen


Das hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## danube (26. Juli 2004)

http://author.tucows.com/


----------



## Theeagle (26. Juli 2004)

1&1 bietet  zum DSL webspace. (ohne zusatzkosten)
Ich glaub 200mb mit 2gb traffic.
eine domain und Mail-Addy sind auch dabei.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Echt?
> *



Naja, fast 
2 MB Webspace und 1 GB Transfervolumen ist kostenlos
Aber mit 2 MB kann man bestimmt nicht viel seiner Freeware-Programme hosten 

Info dazu:
http://520080962651-0001.bei.t-online.de/faq.txt
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw17/s10452.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Juli 2004)

T-Online:


> Pro angefangenem zusätlichen Gigabyte werden 9,95 EUR fällig.


----------



## nova-x-force (27. Juli 2004)

weiviel mb speicher brauchste denn?


----------

